# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Giúp mình với,cứu gấp với....!!!

## benjamin239

Nhờ các bạn tư vấn giúp mình xíu,mình có con Fantom F320K (chip Intel Atom D410;main D410PT;VGA onboard) case mini.Giờ mình muốn gắn thêm card rời cho PC này có được ko,nếu được thì nên dùng card nào cho phù hợp(độ phân giải tương đương 9500GT chẳng hạn) :d.Thanks

----------


## mapvnn

Sao chưa thấy hồi âm của ai hết thế này :down:

----------

